# Creating an android app(business card reader app)



## Jripper (Apr 11, 2013)

Okay so I have this college project. I have to make an android app that clicks the picture of a business card and saves the information to the contacts list of the phone. Now I have figured out how to take the picture and make the app access the saved picture. But how do I retrieve the contact info from the picture?
Do I need to use google goggles or something similar?

The idea is to make an app like camcard.

Please help.

P.S:- This is the first time I am making an android app so there might be a few noobish questions. 

Anyone? :\


----------

